# I've created a monster



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

I have the day off work. Woohoo!!
My youngest daughter has gone to London with my husband, happy days!
I sat down after lunch with a mug of tea , an Easter egg, and all the programs i've recorded 
But, NO! The vizslas cuddled up on the sofa but couldn't keep still, they nudged me and whined until I gave in , put on my boots and headed out!
They had a good couple of hours running this morning but they're used to more unfortunately :-\
The weather was lovely so I took some pics .


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Lovely pictures Vida - no stopping you now you have tapatalk!!! Just need to sort the horizontal control 

Looks like you had a nice day off.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Fab pics Vida,

Pups look like they had great time, and you!!!

Hobbsy


----------

